# Sammy Memorial Agility Fun Run



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I wanted to share this special event that we had over the weekend. In honor of Sammy's recent passing some friends from the agility community put together a fundraiser and memorial for Sammy. My friend Cathy wrote this beautiful article to be submitted to the Morris Animal Foundation along with the donation. It was an amazing day, which had me going between laughter and tears. But more than anything I was in amazement at the dog community, and the support of our friends. It really is an amazing one to be a part of.


*Sammy’s Donation to the Morris Animal Foundation*
*and the Canine Cancer Campaign*​ 
This donation is being given in honor of Sir Samson Knight II, better known as “Sammy”, a 5 year old Golden Retriever who was known and loved by many in the local San Diego, CA, dog community.

Sammy was born on January 19th, 2004. Along with his littermate “Barley,” Sammy was owned, loved, raised, trained, and shown by his proud parents, Josh and Jessica Hecock. Jessica trained and showed Sammy to many successes, ribbons, titles and accomplishments in multiple dog sports.

Sammy was officially known as “Sir Samson Knight II, AX, MXJ, OF, EAC, TG-N, CL2-R/F, TF-I, FDX, CGC. As you can see, this represents an impressive series of titles in Agility, Flyball, Dock Jumping, Field, Canine Good Citizen, and many more.

The amazing thing about Sammy, is that he was Jessica’s “first” dog, in that he was the first dog she raised herself, and trained and worked with, in order to show him, and perform with him, in all the things they enjoyed doing as a team.

Sammy was also part of Jessica and Josh’s wedding when they got married in Northern California. All in all, he was a huge part of their life. Sammy touched the lives of all the dogs, and people, that knew him, and all those that knew and loved this winning and enthusiastic team, at dog events in the San Diego area.

Sadly, this young boy was diagnosed with a terminal, inoperable brain tumor, in the prime of his life, at the young age of 5 years old. Jessica and Josh, of course did all they could, with the help of their wonderful veterinary team.

But this was to be a fast acting, relentless, and unforgiving disease. To the shock and dismay of everyone, Sammy passed away on July 24th, 2009. The outpouring of love and support for Jessica and Josh was heartfelt and enormous. The loss of Sammy was just devastating. Luckily, Josh and Jessica were fortunate, and blessed, to have their two other Golden Retrievers still with them: Sammy’s brother “Barley,” and Sammy’s best friend “Mira,” a Golden Retriever 18 months old.

 Still, the loss was intense, and soon Jessica’s good friend and training partner, Dan Roy, of Hot Dog Agility in San Diego, CA, felt he wanted to do something to pay tribute to Sammy and his awesome handler, Jessica.

 And so it was that on Sunday, August 9th, 2009, from 4:00 to 7:00 in the afternoon, dog lovers, Agility enthusiasts, and friends and loved ones of Sammy and Jessica, gathered for a Memorial Fun Run and Canine Cancer Campaign Fundraiser. The purpose of this outstanding event, was to honor Sammy, and to raise money for cancer research, and the Morris Animal Foundation.

 Dan Roy donated the venue, the time, the courses, and the labor. Tickets were sold at $5.00 per run, for a choice of 5 courses: Pre Novice Agility, Novice Standard Agility, Novice Jumpers with Weaves, Excellent Standard Agility, and Excellent Jumpers with Weaves.

 It was a beautiful afternoon, filled with good wishes and good fun. Emotions ran high, and the highlight of the day was the beautiful photo display put together by Jessica Hecock. Agility competitors came out to practice their skills, and dog owners and lovers, as well as friends and family, came out with their dogs to enjoy the ambiance and share the love.

 At the end of the day, to everyone’s amazement, over $900.00 was raised for this worthy cause. This was a really win-win situation, with the hope of easing the suffering of someone else’s beloved pet in the future.

 Respectfully submitted by Cathy Colley, friend of Jessica and Sammy, so proud to have known this dog and been a part of this event.







































​


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What an amazing article and tribute to Sammy! I read it with a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. What a heartfelt outpouring of love and respect for both you and Sammy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks and sounds like a very successful and fun event. Great the way dog people can work together.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW...that is so beautiful but I cant help but cry. He sure was loved and admired....oh, so sad though. I will miss him terribly!

Hugs...

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful, just beautiful. I wish I could have been a part of the day, what a wonderful tribute to Sammy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Many hugs Jessica..........and always remember.........the relationship never ends.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Many hugs Jessica..........and always remember.........the relationship never ends.....


Thank you...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> What an amazing article and tribute to Sammy! I read it with a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. What a heartfelt outpouring of love and respect for both you and Sammy.


I read it the same way. It was also unexpected... I am glad I was at home when I got it and not at work!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful. I wish I could have been a part of the day, what a wonderful tribute to Sammy.


I wish you could have been too. Although when we eventually do meet I don't want to be an emotional wreck! Hunt test down the road...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

mybuddy said:


> WOW...that is so beautiful but I cant help but cry. He sure was loved and admired....oh, so sad though. I will miss him terribly!
> 
> Hugs...
> 
> Victoria and Buddy


I know. It's a weird paring of emotions, so happy yet so sad... I miss my boy so much.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You just made me cry...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I still miss my boy so much.. has it really been 3 years?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, three years?! Sammy was the boy that started it all, I'm sure he is very proud of all that you, Mira and Barley have accomplished. He is at the Bridge pointing you guys out saying to the others, 'See them?...They are my family!'


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It is amazing how one life can change the lives of others. I am so sorry for your loss, but so glad you had the chance to have him in your life. Though he was only with you physically for a short time, he has made a profound impact on who you are today, and gave you a gift that you have been able to share with others. The years may change things a bit, but they should never wipe away the memories.

{{HuGGS!!}}

Sammy was obviously a very special guy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I am sure he would be very proud of us and I think about how much getting him changed my life, each of the dogs did in their own way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sammy was so special - I bet he is watching over you all, smiling proudly and calling over all our bridge boys & girls to watch his family 

They teach us so very much and become a very part of who we are even after they depart ... cyber hugs coming your way


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, time sure does fly. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. Our first dogs always teach us something so special. Mine is still teaching me. What a blessing Sammy is, and all of our "wise teachers".


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad you revived this thread. I've been wondering who the Sammy Dog was. He sounds very special.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> So glad you revived this thread. I've been wondering who the Sammy Dog was. He sounds very special.


He was very special... Thanks!


----------

